# Can my account be deleted?



## PerfectionIsPossible (27 Jun 2014)

I'd like it deleted.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Jun 2014)

So you have given up on perfection ? Reconsider your request or just stop posting and no one would be the wiser.


----------

